# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  $$ دعـــــــــــــــــــــــاء للتوكـــــــــــــــــــل $$

## بنين2010

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
توكلت على الله الذي لا يغلبه احد. توكلت على الجبار الذي لا يقهره احد 
توكلت على العزيز الرحيم . الذي يراني وتقلبي في الساجدين . توكلت
على الحي الذي لا يموت . توكلت على من بيده نواصي العباد . توكلت
على الحي الذي لا يعجل . توكلت على المعبود الذي لا يجور . توكلت
على الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد . توكلت على القادر القاهر العلي الصمد.

************************************************** ********************

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بسم الله الذي لا ارجو الا فضله . ولا اخشى الا عدله . ولا اعتمد الا قوله
بك استجير يا ذا العفو والرضوان من الظلم والعدوان . واياك استرشد
لما فيه الصلاح والاصلاح . وبك استعين فيما يقترن فيه النجاح والانجاح
واياك ارغب في لباس العافية وتمامها وشمول السلامة ودوامها واعوذ
بك يارب من همزات الشياطين . واحفظني في يقظتي ونومي فانت الله
خير حافظ وانت ارحم الراحمين واعزني اللهم بعزك الذي يضام .واحفظني
بعينك التي لا تنام واعوذ بك اللهم من الشرك والشقاق والنفاق . واختم
لي بالمغفرة انك انت الغفور الرحيم .

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## بنت مسندم

بارك الله فيج

----------


## رها

> بارك الله فيج

----------


## أم عووووش

بارك الله فيج

----------


## بنين2010

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على مروركم الطيب

----------


## Dermatologist

يزاج الله خير

----------


## كيوت 2010

بارك الله فيك اختي وجزيتي الجنه

----------


## عينآويه 7

جزيتي الجنة على الطرح 


جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## بنين2010

الله يجزاكم الجنة اجمعين وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## بنين2010

:Kafara:

----------


## دلع فطوم

الله يوفقج ويرزقج الزوج الصالح

----------


## بنين2010

> الله يوفقج ويرزقج الزوج الصالح



بارك الله فيج ويسعدك ربي في الدارين

----------


## اميرة الجليد

جعله ربي بميزان حسناتج

اللهم وكلتك امري فاصلح لي شأني ولا تكلني الى نفسي طرفة عين 
استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## بنين2010

> جعله ربي بميزان حسناتج
> 
> اللهم وكلتك امري فاصلح لي شأني ولا تكلني الى نفسي طرفة عين 
> استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه





بارك الله فيج حبيبتي جزاج الله خير

----------


## بنين2010

:SubhanAllah:

----------


## UmKhaloof

فميزان حسناتج أن شاء الله .....~

----------


## دفى احساس

آآآآآآمين يارب العالمين

يزاج الله الف خير حبابتي

----------


## بنين2010

> فميزان حسناتج أن شاء الله .....~


اااااااااااااامين الله يجزاج الجنة

----------


## بنين2010

> آآآآآآمين يارب العالمين
> 
> يزاج الله خير حبابتي


اااااااااااااامين الله يجزاج الجنة

----------


## بنين2010

:Astaghfor:

----------

